# Teaching



## apate89 (Sep 18, 2009)

Morning all,
I am a qualified teacher, working at British School Cairo. I normally arrange my private tutoring through the school but the delayed start has dented my plans.
If any parents are interested in private lessons, please contact me here as I am not allowed to post my email address
We are still at school, preparing work packs for the children so I am home after 2pm week days. My own teaching experience is with teh 7-11 age range (KS2).

Have a great day.


----------



## Kenny C (Jul 16, 2009)

apate89 said:


> Morning all,
> I am a qualified teacher, working at British School Cairo. I normally arrange my private tutoring through the school but the delayed start has dented my plans.
> If any parents are interested in private lessons, please contact me here as I am not allowed to post my email address
> We are still at school, preparing work packs for the children so I am home after 2pm week days. My own teaching experience is with teh 7-11 age range (KS2).
> ...


Hi!

I assume you are an ESL teacher. Are you interested in teaching adults as well? Take a look at my homepage, it might be something useful to you. It is geared toward adult or business English. Feel free to email me if you have questions.

Have a great weekend,
Kenny


----------



## apate89 (Sep 18, 2009)

Kenny C said:


> Hi!
> 
> I assume you are an ESL teacher. Are you interested in teaching adults as well? Take a look at my homepage, it might be something useful to you. It is geared toward adult or business English. Feel free to email me if you have questions.
> 
> ...


Sorry Kenny, I teach the British Curricuum in a private school here. We have a mix of expat and local kids in the school, who are affected by the swine flu outbreak


----------



## Kenny C (Jul 16, 2009)

**** luck avoiding the flu! Tell me, when your school closes, are the days made up some time later? Do you know the plan on that?


----------



## reeree (Sep 16, 2009)

hello teacher
we have 3 children in ages 4,7.10 & need a private teacher 
we live in 6 october city
do u intersted ? & how can i contact u?
thanx


----------



## apate89 (Sep 18, 2009)

My personal email is apate89 at hotmail com. Message me there and I will send you my contact number. Fingers crossed the schools will open on the 4th


----------

